# Uber App not dominant anymore?



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

Preface, I am having a LOT of problems with my new Samsung Galaxy S5 grrrr....but...right now it seems Uber Partner App does not care if I'm doing something else. Has anyone else had this experience? I've had no pings in 90 minutes, also very unusual for me, maybe they don't know I'm on??


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

It seems that they may have lengthened the amount of time that the app can be in background. It might be up to 15 minutes.

There can be times when the app appears to be online, but it really isn't. Check the passenger app and see that your own car appears on the map. If you don't see it and can't see yourself moving towards where you are (since the map has a lag time) then log off of the driver app and log back on and check again.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

I noticed that it has been giving me the warning later than it used to as well. I still get pings, though so like the other poster said, check to make sure you can see your car on the rider app.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

I can see my car on the rider app, I checked. 15 minutes would be heavenly. 15 minutes to use my own phone uninterrupted. Wow, they have us so trained we are happy with a morsel.


----------



## Omair (Jan 28, 2015)

I experimented with the new update. It doesn't notify you every 3 minutes anymore. First notification is 15 minutes in and 2nd and 3rd notifications were 10 minutes each.

I have received pings while using the phone for texting or watching a video. But I believe you will miss your ping if your screen is off.


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

CityGirl said:


> I can see my car on the rider app, I checked. 15 minutes would be heavenly. 15 minutes to use my own phone uninterrupted. Wow, they have us so trained we are happy with a morsel.


As long as you see yourself on the rider app then you should be okay. Don't know what else you can do...I use iPhone 5S and never a problem...I will say I think the old every 3-4 minutes is now a little longer but not much! Still get warning all the time. I will say my Uber bus is way down the last few weeks...not sure why other than what has been mentioned before...hang in there.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

@Bill Feit , you need to come south some, I have felt most days like I'm the only driver out there, non stop rides. I made the most ever last week. I figured all the drivers quit and I'm the only one dumb enough to keep doing it.


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

CityGirl said:


> @Bill Feit , you need to come south some, I have felt most days like I'm the only driver out there, non stop rides. I made the most ever last week. I figured all the drivers quit and I'm the only one dumb enough to keep doing it.


I really am down there most days. Today no...bad day..4 uber fares for about $40 and 3 Lyft for about $50...never left Vista and Oceanside To average the 1 fare an hour we have to come South--I have even driven empty to La Jolla just to get rides. When I get down there I have lots of trips, no free time, but very little income and then I have to drive back empty...last year I put 18000 miles on my car and less than 7000 was trip miles I worked 5 hours and called it a day. Really glad you are busy!!


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

Bill Feit said:


> I really am down there most days. Today no...bad day..4 uber fares for about $40 and 3 Lyft for about $50...never left Vista and Oceanside To average the 1 fare an hour we have to come South--I have even driven empty to La Jolla just to get rides. When I get down there I have lots of trips, no free time, but very little income and then I have to drive back empty...last year I put 18000 miles on my car and less than 7000 was trip miles I worked 5 hours and called it a day. Really glad you are busy!!


Thanks, you are so kind. I was only online for a couple of hours this morning and ended up with only 1 ride. That's very rare, so I'll just take it as a "day off". I had other things to do most of today anyway. I upgraded my phone to the new Lollipop 5.0 operating system in the midst of it and the problems have stopped, so that's good.


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

CityGirl said:


> Thanks, you are so kind. I was only online for a couple of hours this morning and ended up with only 1 ride. That's very rare, so I'll just take it as a "day off". I had other things to do most of today anyway. I upgraded my phone to the new Lollipop 5.0 operating system in the midst of it and the problems have stopped, so that's good.


Thank you CityGirl...Good day today...Second fare was to airport from Carlsbad..actually had 3 north bound fares staring at Submarine Station on Harbor and Lanning..that to La Jolla, then USD to Solana Beach Train Station, then from Solana Beach train station to Carlsbad..all four of those were Lyft...only 4 Uber fares again today but five Lyft. Hope today was better for you too! Happy Friday the 13th (today is my 44th wedding anniversary)!!!


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

Bill Feit said:


> Thank you CityGirl...Good day today...Second fare was to airport from Carlsbad..actually had 3 north bound fares staring at Submarine Station on Harbor and Lanning..that to La Jolla, then USD to Solana Beach Train Station, then from Solana Beach train station to Carlsbad..all four of those were Lyft...only 4 Uber fares again today but five Lyft. Hope today was better for you too! Happy Friday the 13th (today is my 44th wedding anniversary)!!!


That's much better. Happy anniversary...what a coincidence...I got married 27 years ago today


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

CityGirl said:


> That's much better. Happy anniversary...what a coincidence...I got married 27 years ago today


Wow, that is great...congratulations to you too!! Many more!!!


----------

